
‘Mulan’ is coming to Disney+ on September 4, for an additional price of $29.99 - onedognight
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/04/mulan-is-coming-to-disney-on-september-4-for-an-additional-price-of-29-99/
======
the_unknown
I don't really like paying extra on a streaming service I'm already paying
for. However, I'll be really, really upset if this is a easy-click-to-purchase
system that my kids can select. I have profiles for the kids set up but who
knows if that'll save me.

I have no interest in paying for this and certainly don't want to deal with
this being splashed all over just baiting me (or the young ones) to click.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Anyone else think that that price seems steep?

~~~
Zenbit_UX
Ya it's outrageous, if I went to see this with a friend in a theater we'd pay
about $10ea. Now I have to assume the majority of those $20 are going to the
theater to cover their employees and rent, so at most, Disney is maybe making
$4 a ticket, so they priced this as if it were 7.5 tickets and yet their
overhead for distribution approaches $0 when streaming compared with film.

~~~
gamblor956
Studios make between 75% and 90% of the value of ticket sales in the first
week a big-budget movie is in theaters. (The shares are different for indie
films.)

Depending on the negotiating power of the studio, that may even extend to the
second week for a major blockbuster film, like for example a Fast and Furious
or Marvel film.

Generally, the studio's share of ticket sales drops below 50% after about a
month. By the end of the second month, if the theater is still showing a
movie, it is getting almost all of the ticket sales revenue.

This is why movie studios really push the concessions: that's where they make
the most money. By the time they're making the lion's share of a movie ticket
sale, there generally aren't many people still interested in watching the
movie in a theater, so it's only worth it to keep long-tail movies in theaters
for more than a few weeks.

~~~
Zenbit_UX
I didn't know it was that bad, that's quite an extreme business model.

------
Shivetya
What you think of the price is up to you but know that the lead actress came
out in support of the Hong Kong police[0][1]

[0][https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-49373276](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-49373276)
[1][https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/mulan-actress-hk-
prote...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/mulan-actress-hk-
protests-1.5249675)

------
hashkb
So sad to see this blatant money-grabbing behavior. It's not even a new story.
It's so calculated and transparent, the way they toyed with the release date
and now have pulled this from nowhere.

Those of us who have been paying monthly to stream Star Wars surely deserve a
break here, Disney? Aren't we gotten already?

------
nknealk
It’ll be interest to see if the $30 gets you unlimited views or if it’s like
pay per view rentals where once you start it you have 48 hours to finish and
then you can’t watch it any more

------
ngcc_hk
See with blood and real eyes of Hong Kong young Kids, if anyone want to pay.
#boycottMuLan

The original cartoon is so much better. Go to see that. Would have a good and
happy day.

